# THE SPONGEBOB MOVIE: SPONGE OUT OF WATER comes to Blu-ray on June 2nd and to Digital HD on May 19th



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

SPONGEBOB SQUAREPANTS HEADS TO OUR WORLD FOR THE FIRST TIME EVER IN THE NEW HIT MOVIE

THE SPONGEBOB MOVIE: SPONGE OUT OF WATER

Antonio Banderas Stars in the $285 Million Worldwide Hit, Coming Ashore on
Blu-ray™ Combo Pack June 2, 2015

Dive into Digital HD Two Weeks Early on May 19 



HOLLYWOOD, Calif. – SpongeBob and his friends are back—and like you’ve never seen them before—in the all-new blockbuster hit THE SPONGEBOB MOVIE: SPONGE OUT OF WATER arriving on Blu-ray Combo Pack, Blu-ray 3D™ Combo Pack, DVD and VOD June 2, 2015 from Paramount Home Media Distribution. Hailed as “laugh-out-loud funny” (Examiner) and “the best family film of the year” (Fanboy Nation), the wildly entertaining adventure arrives two weeks early on Digital HD May 19.

THE SPONGEBOB MOVIE: SPONGE OUT OF WATER Blu-ray 3D and Blu-ray Combo Packs with Digital HD boast over an hour of super-powered extras highlighted by three exclusive and delightfully fun sing-along music videos: “Thank Gosh It’s Monday,” “Teamwork” and “Theme Song/Rap Battle.” The Combo Packs also include eight exciting featurettes that take you from Bikini Bottom to the surface, deleted scenes and more.

On a mission to save his world, SpongeBob SquarePants is headed to ours. When pirate Burger Beard (Antonio Banderas) steals the secret recipe for the beloved Krabby Patties, SpongeBob and friends come ashore to bring back the missing formula. To succeed, they must team up with former rival, Plankton, but soon realize that to defeat a super-villain, they must unleash their inner superheroes.



THE SPONGEBOB MOVIE: SPONGE OUT OF WATER Blu-ray Combo Pack

THE SPONGEBOB MOVIE: SPONGE OUT OF WATER Blu-ray is presented in 1080p high definition with English 5.1 DTS-HD Master Audio, French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital, Portuguese 5.1 Dolby Digital and English Audio Description and English, English SDH, French, Spanish and Portuguese subtitles. The DVD in the combo pack is presented in widescreen enhanced for 16:9 TVs with English 5.1 Dolby Digital, French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital and English Audio Description and English, French, Spanish and Portuguese subtitles. The combo pack includes access to a Digital HD copy of the film as well as the following:



Blu-ray

· Feature film in high definition

· On the Surface

o SpongeBob SquarePants: Out of His World

o When I Grow Up, I Want to Make Funny Sounds

o Becoming Burger Beard

o Making the Burger Mobile Chase Sequence

o It’s Hip to Be SquarePants

o A Day in the Life of a Sponge

· Underwater Awesomeness

o Plankton Rules the World!

o Bikini Bottom Confidential: Rock Stars of the Sea

o International Sponge of Mystery

§ Meet Bubbles

§ The Speech

· Bikini Bottom Boogie

o Thank Gosh It’s Monday

o SpongeBob Sing-Alongs:

§ Thank Gosh It’s Monday

§ Teamwork

§ Theme Song/Rap Battle

o “Squeeze Me” Music Video by N.E.R.D.

· Deleted/Extended/Alternate/Test Scenes



DVD

· Feature film in standard definition



THE SPONGEBOB MOVIE: SPONGE OUT OF WATER Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack

The Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack includes all of the above, as well as a Blu-ray 3D presented in 1080p high definition with English 5.1 DTS-HD Master Audio, French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital, Portuguese 5.1 Dolby Digital and English Audio Description and English, English SDH, French, Spanish and Portuguese subtitles. The Blu-ray 3D disc includes the following:

Blu-ray 3D

· Feature film in high definition and 3D

· Thank Gosh It’s Monday deleted scene in 3D

The Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack and Blu-ray Combo Pack available for purchase include a Digital Version of the film that can be accessed through UltraViolet™, a way to collect, access and enjoy movies. With UltraViolet, consumers can add movies to their digital collection in the cloud, and then stream or download them—reliably and securely—to a variety of devices. 



THE SPONGEBOB MOVIE: SPONGE OUT OF WATER Single-Disc DVD

The single-disc DVD is presented in widescreen enhanced for 16:9 TVs with English 5.1 Dolby Digital, French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital and English Audio Description and English, French, Spanish and Portuguese subtitles. The disc includes the feature film in standard definition.



THE SPONGEBOB MOVIE: SPONGE OUT OF WATER

Street Date: June 2, 2015 (Blu-ray 3D, Blu-ray, DVD and VOD)

May 19, 2015 (Digital)

SRP: $52.99 U.S. (Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack)

$39.99 U.S. (Blu-ray Combo Pack)

$29.99 U.S. (DVD)

U.S. Rating: PG for mild action and rude humor

Canadian Rating: G​


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

My son wanted to see this movie in the theater so we went sometime back and while I had no big expectations at the start of the movie, by the time the movie finished, I was pleasantly surprised how good it was. There were a lot of jokes in the movie and we both enjoyed it very much.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

We saw the movie at the theater and the kids loved it. The biggest disappointment was how the trailer deceived you into believing the movie had real characters and 95 % of the film was all cartoon. Not once do they show the cartoon with the trailer. I don't mind some cartoon but come on the out of water scene was the last few minutes.Just look at the cover.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

interesting. the trailer made it seem as you said. like only the beginning was animated and the rest happened in the "real" world


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Mike Edwards said:


> interesting. the trailer made it seem as you said. like only the beginning was animated and the rest happened in the "real" world


Yep, you worded it better.


----------

